
Washington Has Been Obsessed with Punishing Secrecy Violations, Until H. Clinton - ladydi
https://theintercept.com/2016/07/05/washington-has-been-obsessed-with-punishing-secrecy-violations-until-hillary-clinton/
======
laughfactory
I would hope it would become immeasurably harder to prosecute anyone for these
kinds of crimes in the future--after all, if we let Hillary Clinton get away
with blatant criminal conduct, how can we in good conscience hold anyone else
accountable? I find it disgusting that just because she is a Clinton, and
because she's running for president, we are unwilling to make her accountable
for her crimes. Worse, I find it astonishing that people are so afraid of
Trump that they are willing to accept Hillary Clinton and her criminal ways
just to avoid him. I don't think Trump is an icon of virtue, but we KNOW
Hillary isn't. And for me I still expect those politicians I suppose to
maintain a veneer or respectability. To me it is astonishing that either
Hillary Clinton didn't know she'd be caught--in which case she's an idiot and
unfit for presidential duties--or, more likely, didn't care that she'd be
caught--in which case she REALLY is unfit for presidential duties. To me it's
not a matter of voting for Hillary to avoid Trump, it's a matter of not voting
for either of them because neither of them deserve a vote from anyone with a
conscience.

------
NetTechM
Well written article.

I could care less about politics, what upsets me is that someone gets away
Scot free with multiple crimes when we have people getting put away for years
for having less pot than you can hold in one hand. Or how about all those
people that got put away for 30+ years for the exact same crimes i.e. Chelsea
Manning.

Freedom and Justice for Some indeed.

~~~
secfirstmd
Worse.

Chelsea Manning and Edward Snowden did what they did because they genuinely
believed the public needed to know.

Hillary Clinton did what she did because she genuinely didn't want the public
to know.

